# شهادة الخبرة وكيفية كتابتها



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

شهادة الخبرة




شهادة الخبرة
هي مستند رسمي تطلبه منك أي شركة تريد الانضمام إلى طاقمها، عادة تحوي هذه الورقة رسالة من الشركة التي كنت تعمل فيها مسبقاً لتضمن أنك كنت تعمل عندها بنفس الوقت المسجّل في سيرتك الذاتية وبنفس مجال العمل وبنفس المنصب.
احرص دوماً على أخذ شهادة خبرة عند تركك لوظيفة ما.
في ما يلي النص المثالي لشهادة الخبرة باللغة العربية والانجليزية حال الحاجة إليها
ملاحظات هامة:
- يجب ملء الفراغات بالصيغة المناسبة وحبذا لو تكون الكتابات الموجودة مكان الفراغات بصيغة الخط العريض Bold
- يجب أن تكون الورقة مطبوع عليها ترويسة الشركة مع شعارها وأرقام الاتصال بها، ويجب أن تكون موقعة من مدير في الشركة وممهورة بخاتمها.


—–
نوذج شهادة خبرة جاهزة
التاريخ: 01-01-2012
إلى من يهمه الأمر
هذه الشهادة لتأكيد أن السيد / ة ………………………. قد عمل في شركة ……………………………… في قسم ………………………….. بمنصب ……………………………. منذ ………………………… وحتى …………………
خلال فترة عمله معنا، وجدنا أنه (يمكن هنا وضع صفات خاصة، والتالي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) مبادر للعمل وسريع البديهة، قادر على تحمل ضغوط العمل، وفرد ممتاز في فريق العمل كما أنه يملك معومات دقيقة في ……………..
(مجال العمل).
نتمنى له الأفضل في ما سيأتي في حياته المهنية.
المدير الفلاني
المنصب الفلاني




—–

شادة الخبرة باللغة الانجليزية



Experience Certificate
Date: 01-01-2000
To Whom It May Concern This is to certify that Mr. ………………. was working at ……………………… as ……………… from ……………….. to ………………….
During his tenure, we found him to be (any de******ion) a self starter who is motivated, duty bound, a highly committed team player with strong conceptual knowledge of …………. (Job Field) Moreover, his services were found to be satisfactory.
We wish him all the best in his future endeavors.


John Smith
Chairman of the Board


----------



## moonlight-nidal (18 فبراير 2011)

شي حلو , بس مطول ليصير عندي خبرو بعدني بأول الطريق يا حازم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

موفق أخي الكريم وتذكر 
وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا


----------



## moonlight-nidal (18 فبراير 2011)

خبرة مو خبرو شفت شلون بعدني بأول الطريق


----------

